
Acceptable Authoritarianism - ojhughes
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/coronavirus-the-rise-of-acceptable-authoritarianism-and-the-battle-for-democracy-united-states-china-trump-xi
======
ojhughes
I find it quite disheartening how easily people in the U.K. adopted a culture
of informing on their neighbours for things like walking the dog twice in a
single day and shaming people on social media.

